# Hilfe bei Grafikeinbindung in einem Spiel



## KaaNo (19. Dez 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe vor kurzem angefangen einen Jump and Run in einem Applet zu schreiben was auch super funktioniert im Moment. Dabei bin ich im Moment so weit, dass meine Figur auf Kollisionsabfragen mit dem Level reagieren kann. Die Figur kann auch schon springen usw. Das letzte was ich dabei gemacht habe war, dass ich den LevelElementen und der Spielfigur Grafiken verpasste was in Applet super einfach funktioniert.

Nun habe ich bemerkt, dass das Spiel wohl ein etwas größeres Projekt werden würde, wesshalb ich auf eine richtige Applikation umgestiegen bin. Fast alles ist soweit auch schon umgeschrieben nur habe ich im Moment ein Problem den Grafiken der Figur und den LevelElementen. Wie zeichne ich diese nun am besten? Vorher sah das so oder so ähnlich aus bei mir:


```
private Image background;

// irgendwoanders
background = applet.getImage(applet.getCodeBase(); "...");

// irgendwoanders
g.drawImage(background, x, y, Componet)
```

Dabei muss beachtet werden, dass es sich hierbei um einen Jump and Run handelt und dieses "Bild" (z.B. Spielfigur) sich ständig bewegen muss. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich das mit einem Panel, Canvas o.ä. gut realisieren kann.

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Reality (19. Dez 2004)

Hi,


			
				grac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vorher sah das so oder so ähnlich aus bei mir:


und warum soll das Ganze jetzt nicht mehr gehen?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (19. Dez 2004)

zeichnen tust du genauso. schließlich ist ein Applet auch nix weiter als ein Panel. nur die applet kontext spezifischen methode wie getCodeBase() und so musst du ersetzen.


----------



## KaaNo (19. Dez 2004)

Weil das nur in einem Applet funktioniert? Oder irre ich mich? Zumindestens sagt mir die API, dass sich z.B. getCodeBase in  java.applet.Applet oder  java.applet.AppletStub befindet. getImage steckt auch da oder in

java.applet.AppletContext
java.applet.TexturePaint
java.applet.Toolkit
java.applet.ImageIcon
java.applet.ImageView


----------



## KaaNo (19. Dez 2004)

hm.. moment ab TexturePaint sind die sachen in awt
Ich schau mal kurz!


----------



## Reality (19. Dez 2004)

Gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Hier mal zwei:


```
Image bla = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit.getImage(URL);
Image bla2 = new ImageIcon(String).getImage();
```

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## KaaNo (19. Dez 2004)

Stimmt! Blöder Denkfehler von mir. Das mit dem zeichnen geschieht ja per drawImage ganz irrelevant davon wie ich mein Image instanziert habe.

Najo danke erstmal, falls noch irgendwo Probleme auftauchen weiß ich ja wo es weitergeht!


----------

